# red meat



## 1DAVE (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 
 Here's my deal I've been on a super clean low carb low fat diet trying to trim down and lower the bf% before I cycle, it seems I'm eating fish chicken veg. fish chicken veg. Etc...  I'm a f-ing carnivore and I'm having a hard time not grilling some t bones, porterhouse, or ribeyes, Will those weekend bbqs kill my goals?

Thanx


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 11, 2014)

Grill that steak and smile knowing it's packed with protein.  Look for a lean cut if you are that concerned.  I myself go crazy without my steak.  Eat up!


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dude....do the math.  Just get a nice lean semi marbled cut and fit it into your total calories.  Move some calories around and make room man cmon.  This isn't supposed to be torture.  I would throw in some red meat on your heavy day and maybe high carbs on that day also.  Your body gets used to the same diet just like lifting weights.  Mix it up man.  The high carb day will ramp up your metabolism and shock your body into fat burning mode bro.  Your muscles will thank you also.  They will look fuller and your strength will go way up on the days of and after your high carb day.


----------



## Oldschool (Nov 12, 2014)

If you are on a low carb diet then beef is exactly what you need.
Protein and FAT.
I eat at least one steak a day.
Just don't ruin it with sauces.... use Montreal Steak or some other seasoning instead of bbq sauce.


----------



## Bigjay73 (Nov 12, 2014)

Never looked it up, but filet is probably low in fat. You ever think about trying buffalo? It's delicious and also lean. Me, I don't worry about it. Give me a juicy ribeye anyday.  And yeah, no sauce goes on my steak. I will sometimes mix some butter and blue cheese and put a scoop on top of a sizzling steak. That's the cat's ass right there.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 13, 2014)

Sirloin is pretty lean.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 16, 2014)

1DAVE said:


> Hey guys,
> Here's my deal I've been on a super clean low carb low fat diet trying to trim down and lower the bf% before I cycle, it seems I'm eating fish chicken veg. fish chicken veg. Etc...  I'm a f-ing carnivore and I'm having a hard time not grilling some t bones, porterhouse, or ribeyes, Will those weekend bbqs kill my goals?
> 
> Thanx



Feel free to have 92% or leaner steak(sirloin, filet etc), bison, or burgers bro. One meal per day of it and you'll see ZERO adverse results. I don't stop eating red met until about 4-6 weeks out from a show.


----------

